# HSS724 Choke Adjustment



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Need some help on adjusting the choke, when doing a cold start i need to leave the choke on for a couple minutes before starting.
Can the choke be adjusted by the cable only ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HondaHSS724 said:


> Need some help on adjusting the choke, when doing a cold start i need to leave the choke on for a couple minutes before starting.
> Can the choke be adjusted by the cable only ?


after starting? how long compared to before?


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

I have to leave the choke on before starting almost like its not getting fuel, then when i can smell the gas it will start.
Once it starts i can take the choke off and it runs fine.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

HondaHSS724 said:


> I have to leave the choke on before starting almost like its not getting fuel, then when i can smell the gas it will start.
> Once it starts i can take the choke off and it runs fine.


That is normal except the smell of gas..
Also turning on the choke shouldn't make you smell gas while the engine is off.
You centainly shouldn't have to smell gas to be able to start it.
I think I am trouble understanding exactly what is going on.
Try this.
Cold engine.
Turn on fuel.
Look for leaks..hose.. around carb etc.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

No leaks...but you can smell the gas after trying to start the engine


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

HondaHSS724 said:


> No leaks...but you can smell the gas after trying to start the engine


The engine should fire right up a pull or two.
Are you having to pull several times..then it smells of gas...it that what you mean by two minutes..have to pull on the rope for a couple minutes?



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

That is correct, I have to pull on the rope several times (7 or 8 ) then you can smell gas. Then i would let the machine sit for 30 seconds and it would usually start after one or two pulls.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it may be flooding. it would be easy to do the following.

1. shut off gas.
2. drain gas from carb bowl
3. remove carburetor bowl
4. turn on gas ( have a glass underneath to catch gas )
5. watch gas flow and then lift up bowl to around level position to see if gas shuts off.

I would also shut off gas and remove , inspect , clean float and check needle for wear. replace if needed. 
There may be dirt in where the needle valve seats not letting gas flow stop. it may be very minute leak but enough to cause too much gas into bowl.

you can clean with carb cleaner and then compressed air if you have it.

with the air box removed you can also see the choke function and adjust the choke if necessary. it's really easy on a Honda.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

+ 1 :iagree:

Defs sounds like flooding


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Flooding it is the only way it seems to start


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HondaHSS724 said:


> Flooding it is the only way it seems to start


check my previous post. can you do that?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HondaHSS724 said:


> Flooding it is the only way it seems to start


 A *flooded engine* is an internal combustion engine that has been fed an excessively rich air-fuel mixture that cannot be ignited. This is caused by the mixture exceeding the upper explosive limit for the particular fuel. An engine in this condition will not start until the excessively rich mixture has been cleared.

So, you don't want flooding... Do what @orangputeh said in Post 8.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

HondaHSS724 said:


> That is correct, I have to pull on the rope several times (7 or 8 ) then you can smell gas. Then i would let the machine sit for 30 seconds and it would usually start after one or two pulls.


If the engine hits at all during the first pull or two..you need to turn off the choke ..then should run on the next pull.
Sounds like it's flooding on you while trying to start it .the waiting let's it dry out enough to start.
You can also try this..even if you don't hear the engine hit...turn on choke ..pull once of twice..turn off choke..then pull rope..it should fire right up



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

My tip for starting a flooded engine is to leave the engine to sit for a little while. 

Then, make sure the choke is 'off' - most important step. 

With choke 'off', set throttle to maximum and proceed to turn engine over. Doing this helps clear the combustion chamber opf any excess fuel and maximises air delivery to chamber. Engine should start 2nd or 3rd turn. 

Longer term investifation will be required as to why engine is flooding. See Orangputeh's previous post.


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the help, will try the suggestions and keep you posted on the out come.
thanks again


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Just keep cranking throttle wide open, No choke with fuel valve off.. get ready to set throttle to idle once it fire and turn fuel valve back to on.. if nothing else is wrong, it should fire within 30 second of cranking... 

Other solution, undo the spark plug, slowly hand crank to bring the piston up.. keep your head away and use a blow torch type lighter in the spark plug port to burn the fuel from the cylinder... put the plug back, properly tighten it (about 1/16th of a turn once seated ). And start engine normally.

You can also heat the tip of the plug with your lighter before putting it back if you want, just let it cool off a bit before you screw it back in...

If these two techniques are not working, you have another issue... 

Keeps flooding? Does it fire? is the key on?, is the spark plug dead? Faulty coil? 
Is your floater in the carb doing it’s job? Is your jet loose? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi All
I have the same model (HSS724) and the same starting problem. Taking mine to Honda for another problem but will let them check out the sorting problem as well, will let you know what they find


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> My tip for starting a flooded engine is to leave the engine to sit for a little while.
> 
> Then, make sure the choke is 'off' - most important step.
> 
> ...


donyboy73 has an excellent video on starting a flooded engine and it works everytime i have done this.

if you smell gas or suspect flooding.
turn key off
pull starter 8-10 times
turn key on
it will start ( if it was flooded )


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> donyboy73 has an excellent video on starting a flooded engine and it works everytime i have done this.
> 
> if you smell gas or suspect flooding.
> turn key off
> ...


Cranking with key off on carburated engine will make matters worst.. the key in off position will not stop carburetor from feeding fuel to the cylinder...

Don’t crank a flooded carbureted engine with the ignition off... 

Like I said earlier... and other also said.. 
choke off, throttle wide open , (fuel valve off is optional but that won’t remove the gas already in the carb bowl) and crank until it fires...

If all else fail, remove plug to heat the top a bit with a lighter and , optional, you can use a blow torch to burn the excess fuel in the cylinder while keeping your face away from the spark plug port....


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Spawn.Qc said:


> Cranking with key off on carburated engine will make matters worst.. the key in off position will not stop carburetor from feeding fuel to the cylinder...
> 
> Don’t crank a flooded carbureted engine with the ignition off...
> 
> ...


Removing the plug, heating tip, replacing plug is an awful lot of work when all you have to do is what I said which takes about 30 seconds and works almost 100% of the time if the only problem is a flooded engine. This works with any small engine, chainsaws, power washers, wood splitters, lawnmowers, snowblowers.

I'll just continue using my method. Thanks.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Agreed, except for the key off.. do it with the key on ...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

